# R L T 69 V W 10



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I thought it might be of interest to see these two side by side for a comparrison. My W10 is not in the best of cosmetic health but I intend to get it restored this year.

Sise wise

case dia 69 = 37mm W10 34.5mm

dial dia 69 = 33mm W10 = 30mm

lug tip to tip 69 = 49mm W10 46mm

lug width 69 = 18mm W10 = 17mm

crown dia 69 = 6mm W10 = 5mm

thickness 69 = 10mm W10 = 9mm

The track on the 69 is pushed out that little bit futher to the edge also which gives it the impressipn of bing that tad bit bigger as well.

Obviously there are slight differences in the numeral fonts, hands etc but the 69 was never meant to be an exact copy.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Thats great to see them together, you even sync'd the seconds hands









You anal bugger


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Nice photo Paul







Are you planning on getting the W10 case re plated


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Nice job Paul









Wouldn`t mind getting a W10 myself one day but prices are somewhat steep


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Well if a jobs worth doing jase 

Phil it's s/s case

I'm in two minds what to do with it to be honest, it's perfectly useable and the movement is running fine.

The dial needs some work see where it's flaking at 6-7 If you look thro a loupe it's like it all the way round I've had a word with a watchmaker who has voiced caution as removing the movement may cause the paint to flake off even more.

the case has a few dings as well but I'm a bit wary of going too hard at it with the wet and dry for fear of losing the edge so I think just a light brushing will sufice. I'm not sure if the crown is original looking at the one psychlist posted yesterday in the smiths thread they are different.

Mac I was very fortunate to get it indeed, a trade with Julian L who wanted it to go to a good home, I don't intend being parted from it.


----------



## psychlist (Feb 28, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Nice job Paul
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was just thinking how Smiths W10s seem to be going for incredibly reasonable prices - from under Â£300 on ebay. Even a well-known Rolex expert, who charges huge prices for everything, has one for Â£300.

Given they are Made in England I suspect thay will suddenly go up in value here in UK in due course. Maybe their low price now is because they seem fairly common.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

psychlist said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Nice job Paul
> ...


OK I`ll rephrase that..*`somewhat steep for me`*


----------



## collectime (Dec 29, 2005)

Great watches!

I managed to get a '69 W10 last year, paid Â£300 but it is completely unused,

and even emitted a squeeky whistle the first few times I wound it up.

Also deadly accurate.

Crown definately not right, easy to replace. I would certainly spend the dosh making it right.

As to prices I've seen one miltary watch site sell for Â£450!! but they can only

be an investment in the long term. I've been tracking Omega 53's for over a year -sad sod that I am - 12 months ago 90%er Â£600/650, seen one recently for Â£900!!

Currently saving for an IWC MK X1.

Didn't want to keep using it daily though so got a speedbird 11.

William.


----------



## obsidian (Sep 3, 2005)

The closest I've ever been to a W-10 is this "hommage" of a 70's version I got on da'Bay.










with a chinese hand wind mvmt, it cost me $25 usd shipped, which was fine for what you got. But now it goes for a stupid BIN of $50 +$10 S&H!


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Well, I took a load of photos the week before last, intending to make an RLT69/W10 thread before that Darjeeling-besotted so-and-so beat me to it!
















Anyway, here are a few. First my Smiths, bought last summer while deployed ($450 IIRC) and now finally delivered:










And the back:










The both together:










And a profile comparison:










The larger dial of the 69 makes it easier to read at a glance, yet the case/crystal design is sleeker and so it wears very comfortably and fits under the cuff. I do prefer the larger, centered crown on the Smiths.

Apologies for the excessive photo size. I shrank them down on Photobucket before I posted the links, but here they are like posters -









One more, for the Poms in the crowd:


----------

